# Apple TV et iMac : Remote ne répondent plus !



## AlexSpirit (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis propriétaire d'un iMac avec sa télécommande et d'un Apple TV avec sa télécommande.
J'ai redémarré mon Apple TV et depuis, les télécommandes ne répondent plus, que ce soit pour l'iMac ou pour l'Apple TV.
Je me retrouve donc coincé, avec deux télécommandes qui ne marchent plus et un apple TV bloqué sur le premier écran de configuration.

Bizarrement, quand je fais un jumelage sur la télécommande de l'Apple TV, le symbole apparait. Par pour l'iMac.
Mais cela ne change rien à l'utilisation... Complètement bloqué !!

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?
Merci pour votre aide...

A bientôt


----------



## AlexSpirit (13 Décembre 2008)

Ok, c'est tout bon.....

A effacer !!
merci


----------

